# HME and Series3?



## Jrexi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for the noobie question but does the Series3 support HME?

Thanks!

Jrexi


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. However the currently released API does not allow for the HME application to be developed in 16:9 format, so your app will be stretched on a S3.

Dan


----------



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

OK, so when do we see a new SDK with 16:9/hi-res support?
It's clearly there in the S3, since the Pictures 2.0 preview uses it.
Even better, how about having the TiVo pictures (using HMO, not HME) request full-sized pictures directly via HMO, and the built-in music playing application to use 16:9 mode to get wider titles in the floating box during MP3 playback?


----------

